# The New XM Channel Line Up



## Steve Mehs

Leaked to Orbitcast, prettty much exactly what has already been posted, a few of the channel logos are a little different.

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/NEW_CHANNEL_LINEUP_XM_LINEUP-1.pdf


----------



## Richard King

> 59 Little Steven's Garage Rock


If this is the former Underground Garage    :hurah: :grin:  :joy: :welcome_s :goodjob: :gott: :listening :welcome: :icon_cool


----------



## mhayes70

So, does anyone know when these changes are taking affect?


----------



## mhayes70

Never mind. It looks like it is going to be tomorrow.


----------



## bsprague

mhayes70 said:


> So, does anyone know when these changes are taking affect?


In the very fine print at the bottom right corner of the channel guide it says "Lineup Effective November 12,2008"


----------



## Steve Mehs

What really worries me is the lack of xL denotations in the Rock category. I hope Octane, Alt Nation and when it comes back if the rumor is true, Bone Yard that these aren't cut up garbage. Censorship is one of the things I hate about FM radio the most, uncut rock is why I got satellite radio in the first place. And for the millionth time, the one artist payola channels need to go.


----------



## mhayes70

Steve Mehs said:


> What really worries me is the lack of xL denotations in the Rock category. I hope Octane, Alt Nation and when it comes back if the rumor is true, Bone Yard that these aren't cut up garbage. Censorship is one of the things I hate about FM radio the most, uncut rock is why I got satellite radio in the first place. And for the millionth time, the one artist payola channels need to go.


I have Sirius now and those stations do not cut out the cuss words in songs. I hope that helps relieves your worries.


----------



## syphix

Remember: SIRIUS does use the "xL" notation on explicit channels...perhaps the "new" XM won't either.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I have Sirius as well, I know those channels are uncut, but I have little to no faith in Melvin doing right by subscribers. It would not surprise me to see the channels cut up, nothing Melvin does will surprise me, just further disappoint me.


----------



## bsprague

Steve Mehs said:


> Leaked to Orbitcast, prettty much exactly what has already been posted, a few of the channel logos are a little different.
> 
> http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/NEW_CHANNEL_LINEUP_XM_LINEUP-1.pdf


If you compare today's channel guide http://www.xmradio.com/pdf/channel_guide.pdf to tomorrows there are many differences. One I like is that there will be 2 more "XL" comedy channels: Blue Collar Comedy and "Foxhole".

There is also an "XL" Cosmo Channel! What is that about? An Elvis channel?

Many logos change suggesting that if the programmers at Sirius thought they had a similar content to an XM channel, the XM was dropped. A few examples are 12, 26 and 49.


----------



## Steve Mehs

syphix said:


> Remember: SIRIUS does use the "xL" notation on explicit channels...perhaps the "new" XM won't either.


Take another look at the line up. Faction, Shade 45, Howard 100, Howard 101, Blue Collar Comedy, The Foxxhole, Raw Dog, Playboy Radio, and Cosmo Radio are all Sirius channel that have the xL notation on the XM channel line up. Hopefully this is just an oversight on Octane and Alt Nation, not Melvin screwing with subscribers.


----------



## Dolly

Why would you call that an XM Line up? It is a Sirius Line up. I read a poster on another Forum who said all "Sirius wanted was XM's sports and money. And now that they have that they don't give a Sh*t (his word not mine) about XM". Well I wasn't aware that XM had any money, but Sirius sure got the sports and completely ruined XM's music stations :raspberry And oh BTW Steve you will be happy to know since there is no more XM and I no longer am a sub. of Sat. radio this will be my last post here. And I still hope Mel and Sirius goes under quickly. They deserve it and I for one happen to like seeing people and companies get what they so richly deserve :evilgrin:


----------



## Steve Mehs

bsprague said:


> If you compare today's channel guide http://www.xmradio.com/pdf/channel_guide.pdf to tomorrows there are many differences. One I like is that there will be 2 more "XL" comedy channels: Blue Collar Comedy and "Foxhole".
> 
> There is also an "XL" Cosmo Channel! What is that about? An Elvis channel?
> 
> Many logos change suggesting that if the programmers at Sirius thought they had a similar content to an XM channel, the XM was dropped. A few examples are 12, 26 and 49.


Foxxhole and Cosmo Radio both suck IMO. Cosmo Radio is just a womens gossip channel. The Foxxhole is pretty lame, I never found it that funny. Sirius has an agreement with Graceland, so Elvis Radio was born. It was the first of many one artist channels. And Channel 12, Outlaw Country is NOTHING like X Country. Hopefully the new Outlaw Country will be programmed a little different then it is now.


----------



## Lee L

I see tons of changes there. Many may be subtle (or maybe not, only listening over time will tell), but more channels appear different than the same. Even the talk and sports lineups have many changes.


----------



## bsprague

I'm an early XM adopter and have grown to like the music progaming. When my wife bought a Ford it came with 90 days of Sirius. I never could find an equivalant to 26. In general, my habits were fixed and I never liked Sirius as well. 

We dropped Sirius and waited for the merger. We wanted the price of one account with two radios. They want us to have two accounts. 

I was in favor of the merger. Now I'm not and won't be until I can have two radios on one account.


----------



## mhayes70

Dolly said:


> Why would you call that an XM Line up? It is a Sirius Line up. I read a poster on another Forum who said all "Sirius wanted was XM's sports and money. And now that they have that they don't give a Sh*t * (his word not mine) about XM". Well I wasn't aware that XM had any money, but Sirius sure got the sports and completely ruined XM's music stations :raspberry


I have both XM and Sirius and I think Sirius music is a lot better than XM.


----------



## archer75

mhayes70 said:


> I have both XM and Sirius and I think Sirius music is a lot better than XM.


I agree. Sirius music programming is FAR better. With XM i'm feeling like i'm listen to a playlist setup by a machine. With Sirius you get news and info about the songs you are listening too. Artists in the studios as guests or hosting. Just much better all around.


----------



## Fab55

bsprague said:


> I'm an early XM adopter and have grown to like the music progaming. When my wife bought a Ford it came with 90 days of Sirius. I never could find an equivalant to 26. In general, my habits were fixed and I never liked Sirius as well.
> 
> We dropped Sirius and waited for the merger. We wanted the price of one account with two radios. They want us to have two accounts.
> 
> I was in favor of the merger. Now I'm not and won't be until I can have two radios on one account.


I absolutely agree. Bought a Dodge that came with Sirius. No comparisons IMO to XM 26 & XM 54, Lucy, both of which are dead tomorrow. We are NOT continuing our Sirius when the free year is up.


----------



## Steve Mehs

mhayes70 said:


> I have both XM and Sirius and I think Sirius music is a lot better than XM.


I have both as well, and I could not disagreee more. Sirius has little to no depth. It's basically FM with no commercials. And Srius repeats more.


----------



## poonjahb

Now I'm depressed... No Squizz. I wonder how close Alt Nation will be to it. XM48 is the channel that my radio is on about 90% of the time.


----------



## hahler2

I'm with you guys. At first I was excited about the merger because it gave me NFL on my satrad. Now however, they are killing the 3 stations I listen to the most. 26, 48, and 54. And I've listened to Sirius before. There is no equivalent to 26 or 54, and Octane blows compared to Squizz.

If it weren't for the fact that there is nothing in my area for rock stations I would be dropping my subscription tomorrow.


----------



## curbside

I don't see 82 The System or 83 Chrome on there


----------



## crabtrp

Good to see BBC Radio 1 on XM. I had Sirius and used to listen to that.


----------



## squarej

X-Country is gone, I wonder if they keep the midnight call in all request show or if they ditched that too.
This may suck more than the stock price.


jamie


----------



## gator1234

I am confused. Is this the new lineup for XM subscribers and Sirus subscribers?

As an example does XM pick up the Elvis channel; Margaritaville channel? 
I have XM.


----------



## mhaines1

I have been an XM subscriber almost since they have been in existence. I have received no word of any of these changes. And if they take away Flight 26 for everyone I am going to be really hacked off. Shouldn't they notify their current customers before changing everything? I only found out about the changes through this forum. Are the changes just for existing Sirius customers or for everyone?


----------



## joebbaseball

gator1234 said:


> I am confused. Is this the new lineup for XM subscribers and Sirus subscribers?
> 
> As an example does XM pick up the Elvis channel; Margaritaville channel?
> I have XM.


I know, this is supposed to happen tomorrow and I have no idea if this affects sirius at all. 
Joe


----------



## Richard King

> This may suck more than the stock price.


That's impossible.


----------



## Chuck W

Steve Mehs said:


> I have both as well, and I could not disagreee more. Sirius has little to no depth. It's basically FM with no commercials. And Srius repeats more.


While I like Sirius better for the tracks they play(we have both XM and Sirius currently), I completely agree with the repeats of not just songs but artists. Sirius needs to expand their playlists badly.


----------



## Steve Mehs

gator1234 said:


> I am confused. Is this the new lineup for XM subscribers and Sirus subscribers?
> 
> As an example does XM pick up the Elvis channel; Margaritaville channel?
> I have XM.


That is what the XM line up will look like in a few hours. No word on the Sirius line up yet.



mhaines1 said:


> I have been an XM subscriber almost since they have been in existence. I have received no word of any of these changes. And if they take away Flight 26 for everyone I am going to be really hacked off. Shouldn't they notify their current customers before changing everything? I only found out about the changes through this forum. Are the changes just for existing Sirius customers or for everyone?


This line up is effective for all current and future XM subscribers.


----------



## Steve Mehs

curbside said:


> I don't see 82 The System or 83 Chrome on there


Area on channel 80 has replaced The System. The System was never mentioned as part of the merger as it (along with UPop) is operated by WorldSpace Satellite Radio. And the way things look, WorldSpace might not be around much longer. I never listened to Area 33 much on Sirius, but I'll miss Zoltar on The System. Satellite radio needs more people like him behind the mic.


----------



## ruffledrooster

I'm a little disappointed to see 48 Squizz go, that was probably my favorite station of all time. I also do listen to a little rap/hip hop, so I was glad to see the sirius stations take over there...raw was starting to get annoying. I have listened to Octane off my dish subscription and I haven't been very impressed. Hopefully they combine some of the 'features' of Squizz.


----------



## sraider

poonjahb said:


> Now I'm depressed... No Squizz. I wonder how close Alt Nation will be to it. XM48 is the channel that my radio is on about 90% of the time.


I know what you mean. Squizz was the only channel I listened to.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

It appears as if they've dropped the music channels that had commercials (21 & 22 come to mind right off) and are going back to 100% commercial free music...


----------



## Steve Mehs

Lower right hand side under 'More Music Channels'. All five Clear Channel operated music channels are still a part of the line up.


----------



## xzi

Squizz appears to be more of a name change. Bodhi is the program director, and rumor is he's staying with Octane. Let's hope.

Also, I emailed Bodhi about the XL being dropped from Squizz (it happened 2 months ago actually, not today) and my understanding is the XL has more to do with the DJs using bad language. Since the change, the music has not changed, and hopefully that remains.

By them dropping the XL from the channel, they are able to include it in the new "Family Friendly" a-la-carte packages, and hopefully that was their ONLY motivation in making this change, and the music remains uncensored.


----------



## xzi

sraider said:


> I know what you mean. Squizz was the only channel I listened to.


Alt Nation = Ethel, and according to Ethel's MySpace page, those DJs from XM remain, including Cane.

Octane = Squizz, and as I said above, if Bodhi stays I'll be more comfortable with this change, as Octane is not quite the same as Squizz--they tend to put the better stuff on Hard Attack. Well, Hard Attack is gone for Liquid Metal, so I think that is good news for Squizz fans!


----------



## mopzo

archer75 said:


> I agree. Sirius music programming is FAR better. With XM i'm feeling like i'm listen to a playlist setup by a machine. With Sirius you get news and info about the songs you are listening too. Artists in the studios as guests or hosting. Just much better all around.


Disagree. Sirus needs to expand it's playlist. I don't care about news and info on songs. I want music, nothing but music. If I want talk I'll listen to FM.


----------



## pez2002

it looks like the channel changes are going to happen @ midnight


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Steve Mehs said:


> Lower right hand side under 'More Music Channels'. All five Clear Channel operated music channels are still a part of the line up.


Yeah... Just saw that... Oh well.... 

Wonder when that contract is up...


----------



## richall01

gator1234 said:


> I am confused. Is this the new lineup for XM subscribers and Sirus subscribers?
> 
> As an example does XM pick up the Elvis channel; Margaritaville channel?
> I have XM.


Also will Directv carry Margaritaville ?


----------



## Steve Mehs

As much as I'd like to see the Clear Channel stations gone, I would really miss some of the talk, especially Fox Sports and some of the programming on Talk Radio and America's Talk.


----------



## cnmsales

So the update has come through. I like the new programing line up. Better music IMHO. I signed up for the sirus extra pack but for some reason its not showing up on my radio. Ahh well ill wait till morn and give it a reset if its still not there.


----------



## Larry_Rymal

curbside said:


> I don't see 82 The System or 83 Chrome on there


I'm missing two favorites as well. TOP TRACKS is gone (I think) and Audiovisions. Guess everyone took a bit of a hit.


----------



## chuckaluck

I just committed to a three year xm deal a couple of weeks ago. While I probably would have done so anyway because of the sports, it would have been nice if they had told me that there would be so many changes to the music lineup. Hopefully the "rock" and "pop" stations aren't too different.


----------



## NYSmoker

Larry_Rymal said:


> I'm missing two favorites as well. TOP TRACKS is gone (I think) and Audiovisions. Guess everyone took a bit of a hit.


Top Tracks is a name change, now Classic Vinyl I believe. My presets stayed and only channel names have changed.


----------



## mjones73

I see the Sirius line up changed also and a couple of my favs are gone. Anyone have a line up yet? I can't get to sirius.com from work.


----------



## Lee L

I know I have heard a few references to channels like "BPM, on Sirius xx and XM81". I just did not remember what they said for the Sirius number, but it does look like many of teh changes are on both channels.

Of the 12 presets I have on my car, 3 are to channels that are totally gone, 3or 4 are channels that moved and 3 or so are to channels that have changed names (and probably changes in playlist) but stayed in the same place. TH eonly one I know that stayed more or less the same is BPM81.


----------



## Matman

Was listening to XM 54 today (Was Lucy, now is Lithium) aside from the name and the bumps inbetween songs, nothing seems to have changed. Did't get a chance to listen to anything else, my wife took over once she saw XM35 is online and is Xmas music......


----------



## koji68

Lee L said:


> I know I have heard a few references to channels like "BPM, on Sirius xx and XM81". I just did not remember what they said for the Sirius number, but it does look like many of teh changes are on both channels.
> 
> Of the 12 presets I have on my car, 3 are to channels that are totally gone, 3or 4 are channels that moved and 3 or so are to channels that have changed names (and probably changes in playlist) but stayed in the same place. TH eonly one I know that stayed more or less the same is BPM81.


Yeap, The Beat is gone on Sirius. I was just driving along and then I realized that they were not playing the "right" songs on 36. 

I don't like what I hear. So if nothing changes I'll be gone by the time the subscription is up for renewal. I'll give Slacker.com a try.


----------



## Bathel

Steve Mehs said:


> Leaked to Orbitcast, prettty much exactly what has already been posted, a few of the channel logos are a little different.
> 
> http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/NEW_CHANNEL_LINEUP_XM_LINEUP-1.pdf


Finally, 1stWave comes to XM. I hope it's the same as the Sirius 1stWave.


----------



## mhayes70

mjones73 said:


> I see the Sirius line up changed also and a couple of my favs are gone. Anyone have a line up yet? I can't get to sirius.com from work.


Here is the new Sirius lineup:

Sirius Lineup

Hopefully you can get it here.


----------



## mjones73

Thank you, looks like I'll be canceling, they took away Boombox and Backspin...


----------



## BoB3K

Regardless of what channels came or went or whatever, it really is BULLSH*T that they just pulled this out without giving the subscribers any warning. I could have sworn that during all the merger talk both sides repeatedly stated that no one need worry about losing their favorite channels.

Of the 4 presets we had on our car, all 4 are changed or gone. Although, it sounds like some channels have just been renamed.

I'm going to give the new channels a try, but I think if anyone wants to cancel, they shouldn't wait until their subscription runs out, they should call and cancel and demand their money back pro-rated because they were sold a product/service that was then switched out from under them.


----------



## machavez00

I was wondering what was happening last night. I hadn't logged on yesterday. My MyFi went silent and had "loading" on the screen. I hope the keep the "Wash Cycle" on the Blues channel.


----------



## machavez00

Here is a side by side channel change chart from XM
http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/lineup.xmc
and the Sirius version
http://www.sirius.com/newlineup

It looks like they have the XM decades channels for both systems


----------



## chuck1996

Apparently they have just cancelled The Virus outright! we are now just completely cut off from Opie and Anthony as well as Ron and Fez??


----------



## chuck1996

chuck1996 said:


> Apparently they have just cancelled The Virus outright! we are now just completely cut off from Opie and Anthony as well as Ron and Fez??


I should have been more specific. The loss of The Virus channel effects DirecTV. I have no idea about XM subscibers


----------



## koji68

BoB3K said:


> I'm going to give the new channels a try, but I think if anyone wants to cancel, they shouldn't wait until their subscription runs out, they should call and cancel and demand their money back pro-rated because they were sold a product/service that was then switched out from under them.


I'm going to wait because things are in flux. BPM may change to something in between what it was in XM and what The Beat was in Sirius. Who knows? I'll give them time for things to settle and for me to, maybe, learn that I enjoy the new channels


----------



## machavez00

chuck1996 said:


> Apparently they have just cancelled The Virus outright! we are now just completely cut off from Opie and Anthony as well as Ron and Fez??


O&A are alive and well, those are just the changes that have been made.


----------



## Mavrick

machavez00 said:


> O&A are alive and well, those are just the changes that have been made.


Yup they are still there for I just checked to make sure.


----------



## BoB3K

machavez00 said:


> Here is a side by side channel change chart from XM
> http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/lineup.xmc
> and the Sirius version
> http://www.sirius.com/newlineup
> 
> It looks like they have the XM decades channels for both systems


Hey thanks for that! It looks like most of my channels (all but The System, actually) have just been renamed. I don't understand why they didn't send this out to subscribers a few weeks or a month ago and avoided the slew of angry phone-calls and emails that I'm sure they're getting.


----------



## 457944

I know it's bad when the spousal unit calls and complains that "WTF happend to Kidstuff?!" 

Then next words were...what's the customer service number to Sirius?

We've never like XM (90 day trial & D*).


----------



## fuerion

Nearly every channel in my lineup that I listen to changed names. Before I got XM I did the free online trials of both services. In the end I liked the music channels much better on XM. So, I'm sad to see that Ethel and Squizz are gone, but hopefully that'll just be a name change. I had Sirius in a rental car, and listened to Faction a lot. So, I'm glad that was brought over. We'll see how things go.


----------



## BlueMonk

Longtime dual subscriber to both Sat radio services here (4XM & 1 Sirius)....

The key is what they do with programming. There are indications that some of XM's variety is showing up in the merged channels. And I am sure that some of the deeper cuts that scared people away from XM will disappear. But if the stations have the Sirius mentality of playing a few songs over and over, I predict that a chunk of XM subscribers will cancel. Clearly there are people who either don't mind or don't notice they are hearing the same songs over and over again. But many music lovers will object if Mel turns the merged Sirius/XM into Sirius. I know I won't keep 4 subs of XM.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

squarej - X-Country is officially dead. Its replacement is a completely different genre.

Fine Tuning is gone too.

I was pleasantly surprised by the Buffet channel, which isn't all Buffet at all. It's actually very well programmed.

I have noticed that the old Sirius channels seem to have poorer audio quality than the XM hold-ons like 80's on 8. Hopefully this is just temporary.


----------



## mhayes70

carlatkins said:


> I know it's bad when the spousal unit calls and complains that "WTF happend to Kidstuff?!"
> 
> Then next words were...what's the customer service number to Sirius?
> 
> We've never like XM (90 day trial & D*).


Not sure what kids stuff you are talking about. But, Radio Disney channel 115 and Kids Place channel 116 are still there.


----------



## feets

This really sucks outlaw country 12 is not like x-country dj's are all bags of wind  seems like more talk than music :nono2: more commericalized also sounds like the studio is in a tin can ....:eek2: x-country played newer music and some older classics but porter wagoner.....it sucks i'll give it a couple of days and if it doesn't change i'm outta here got better places to spend my time and cash


----------



## scott72

Fab55 said:


> I absolutely agree. Bought a Dodge that came with Sirius. No comparisons IMO to XM 26 & XM 54, Lucy, both of which are dead tomorrow. We are NOT continuing our Sirius when the free year is up.


26 was my favorite as well. Definitely not happy about this at all. I called a couple weeks ago to cancel, but they offered me 3 months for the price of one month so I'm still aboard for now. This may have sealed the deal whether I continue after the 3 months or not.


----------



## scott72

mopzo said:


> Disagree. Sirus needs to expand it's playlist. I don't care about news and info on songs. I want music, nothing but music. If I want talk I'll listen to FM.


Exactly!


----------



## MikeW

EXPLETIVE !!!! I forgot that Sirius had the "VJs" from MTV as "DJs" on the 80's on 8, and "thinks" they are talent. They are the most dry mouthed bores the 80's wrought upon society. They sound dull, old and tired. This is another channel I will now skip. I like some of the changes, but this one is definitely NOT an improvement.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Wow talk about massive disappointment. Yesterday I had 138 channels of commercial free music and probably another 50 channels of unique talk, entertainment and comedy. and now the two services are pretty much the same and half of my choices have been eliminated.

Comparing the two line ups at a glance:

Sirius Only: Sirius Hits 1, Iceberg 95, CBC Radio 3, Bandeapart, Rock Velours, Energie, ESPN Full Access, ESPN Deportes, Sirius Sports Central, Sporting News Radio, Sports Extra, Sports Express 97, Hardcore Sports Radio, OutQ, Road Dog, NPR Talk, CBC Radio One, Sirius Patriot, Sirius Left, JBC PremierPlus, RCI, EWTN Radio

Howard 100, Howard 101, Martha Stewart Living, NFL Radio, NASCAR Radio, Playboy Radio available with Best of Sirius on XM

XM Only: Top 20 On 20, The Village, The Groove, The Verge, Air Musque, La Sup Route, ESPN Xtra, Fox Sports Radio, XM Deportivo, MLB Home Plate, C-SPAN Radio, Fox Business News, Extreme Talk, America's Talk, Reach MD, Talk Radio, America Right, America Left, The Power, Radio Parallele, Canada 360, Quoi de Neuf, Open Road, National Lampoon Radio

Oprah & Friends, XM Public Radio, The Virus, NHL Come Ice, PGA Tour Newtork snd IRL available with Best of XM on Sirius.

So pretty much one service with the 'Best of' package gets you just about everything both have to offer except for differences in the French music and talk channels and a few other things. XM doesn't have the channels provided by the CBC and Sirius doesn't have the channels provided by Clear Channel. So what's the point of having a dual band radio if 95% of the content is the same. 

I don't feel like doing it right now, but it looks like another one of my subscriptions goes bye bye, what's the point of paying $12.95 for XM and $12.95 for Sirius when both are the same now, I will keep my XM receiver active since the only one I have active yet is built into my Sony HT receiver and I'll add Best of Sirius to that, until I get fed up and cancel for good

So I'm paying $18 for radio now instead of $50, they're losing a lot money on me. Looking at the comments on Orbitcast, most people aren't too thrilled. I cannot believe how awful all of this turned out. I hope all the fools who we're in favor of the merger are happy with what they have and will continue to drink the pro merger Kool Aid for many years to come, or until the company goes under. I also cannot believe how poorly executed all of this was. 

To sum it up, this is BS.


----------



## 457944

mhayes70 said:


> Not sure what kids stuff you are talking about. But, Radio Disney channel 115 and Kids Place channel 116 are still there.


116 *used* to be called Kids Stuff on Sirius. Whatever new programming algorithm they put in place on the new Kids Place sucks.


----------



## jimmyv2000

i want my CHROME back


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Anybody have the e-mail address for the XM/Siri director of programming (music)?


----------



## neocharles

There is a list on D*TV with the channels that changed... I need 5 posts, then I can post it


----------



## HDinVT

Today marks the beginning of the slow death of satellite radio.  
What Sirius has done is deplorable. XM 10 America has been replaced by a weak substitute called roadhouse and whatever they replaced X-country XM 12 with is not even close. The writing was on the wall when Sirius fired all the talent from XM a few weeks back.

Problem being this merger has left us with no choice other than commercial radio.  And I can't go back; that would be like switch back to dial-up :eek2:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Thank gawd Terry "Motormouth" Young is still on 60's on 6. And "The Loft" survived.

But Outlaw Country is horrible beyond belief. Pure, total crap.


----------



## Richard King

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Anybody have the e-mail address for the XM/Siri director of programming (music)?


It may not get to the programming director, but pick the "programming" option from the drop down. Thank them for me for giving XM "Underground Garage".


----------



## dclaryjr

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Thank gawd Terry "Motormouth" Young is still on 60's on 6. And "The Loft" survived.


Yep, I listen to The Loft at the office--glad Marone and crew made the cut.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

Matman said:


> Was listening to XM 54 today (Was Lucy, now is Lithium) aside from the name and the bumps inbetween songs, nothing seems to have changed. Did't get a chance to listen to anything else, my wife took over once she saw XM35 is online and is Xmas music......


Big Change, it's simply a 90's alt rock, with a playlist of about 500 songs (same as an average radio station). Old was 80/90/current with a quirky songlist of well over 5000 songs. Basically it's 10% of the playlist... all of the "new" channels are stuck on a 500 song playlist per Sirius rules...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Pinkerton - how do you know they're at a 500 song limit? I know xmfan.com has been saying that, but isn't that conjecture?

Time will tell.

If XM cancels all future airings of their best production, "It", we're doomed. "It" was probably my favorite thing about XM.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Oh man I think I'm about to puke. I'm listening to Watercolors right now and just heard this station bumper. 'Just like a cup of joe from the hippest Jazz Cafe, Watercolors Sirius XM 71'. Nice! Jazz Cafe on Sirius was for the most part an awful contemporary jazz station, way too much smooth R&B. Nice way of subtly incorporating the channel that got axed and rightfully so in the one that lives on. I hope Trinity still has a show on 71, I know she is still the PD, so I have faith in the channel, although playing right now is the second smooth R7B song in the past half an hour. This crap does not belong on a smooth jazz station!


----------



## bsmith_tsu

No more channel 65 on XM. :down:


----------



## Motley

curbside said:


> I don't see 82 The System or 83 Chrome on there


Yep they are gone. 

I hit the pre programmed button for the system and it went to NPR. I couldn't figure it out. I use to like chrome also every now and then. I'm not liking this change already.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Probably not much consolation but, all of the WorldSpace channels XM carried, at one time or another, including The System are available on XM Radio Online. I will miss The System too.


----------



## pez2002

u pop was cool :nono2: bring it back


----------



## Steve Mehs

I seriously doubt any WorldSpace channel will ever be back on Sirius XM.


----------



## Bob Coxner

feets said:


> This really sucks outlaw country 12 is not like x-country dj's are all bags of wind  seems like more talk than music :nono2: more commericalized also sounds like the studio is in a tin can ....:eek2: x-country played newer music and some older classics but porter wagoner.....it sucks i'll give it a couple of days and if it doesn't change i'm outta here got better places to spend my time and cash


X Country was fantastic. I listened to it for several hours a day. This new Outlaw Country is a joke.


----------



## dhhaines

HDinVT said:


> Today marks the beginning of the slow death of satellite radio.
> What Sirius has done is deplorable. XM 10 America has been replaced by a weak substitute called roadhouse and whatever they replaced X-country XM 12 with is not even close. The writing was on the wall when Sirius fired all the talent from XM a few weeks back.
> 
> Problem being this merger has left us with no choice other than commercial radio.  And I can't go back; that would be like switch back to dial-up :eek2:


 I agree I think that this merger is the death of satellite radio.

I liked XM pretty much how it was and didn't care for Sirius, but that was my CHOICE. Now they are both the same and I have no choice. at the end of my subscription I think I'll CHOOSE to save my money and just hook up the MP3 player and drop XM.


----------



## jcdUCLA

I know that I am not the only Hispanic listener to XM... what happen to all the other Latin music channel? now there is only one under Latin and World... they used to be 3 others.... very sad!!!!


----------



## BoB3K

dhhaines said:


> at the end of my subscription I think I'll CHOOSE to save my money and just hook up the MP3 player and drop XM.


The funny thing is, one of the big arguments for allowing this merger was that there are many competitors out there for Satellite radio, including MP3 players. And now they're going to get to see their point proven to them--I'm with you. My wife and I were discussing last night on the way home how much it would cost to switch her car radio out and put in an MP3 compatible one...so that we could cancel the "new" XM.


----------



## Deke Rivers

personally I like the merger..some of Sirius channels were getting really shallow as far as playlists..like The Vault
Deep tracks is far better than The Vault and we got rid of one of the most annoying morning Djs with it (a bonus)
I also like Xm's Jazz station too


----------



## scott72

I see the online version no longer tells you what the name and artist of the current song playing is. I liked this so I could write the song down if I liked it for later downloading or purchasing.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

I noticed that if your XM or Sirius radio is in your vehicle, any presets you have, that still remain, will automatically change to the new channel number. Like for example, Channel 78 "Escape" is my parent favorite soothing driving channel, it is now Channel 28. We hit the 78 preset and it automatically changed to 28.


----------



## MikeW

jcdUCLA said:


> I know that I am not the only Hispanic listener to XM... what happen to all the other Latin music channel? now there is only one under Latin and World... they used to be 3 others.... very sad!!!!


I'd bet this is one of the reasons DirecTV has contracted with DMX. I'm also guessing that they will pick up a Standards channel from DMX. A while back, XM called their Standards channel "Frank's Place". The family wanted money to use his name, so XM renamed their channel. Sirius then paid the family to use the name and called it Sirusly Sinatra. I wonder if the family wanted DirecTV to pay royalties to use the name and DirecTV said...no thanks.

How's that for family? Their dad had the talent and left them tons of money. As stewards of his legacy, they decide to charge a fee for naming a station Siriusly Sinatra AND the boneheads at Sirius decided to pay the ransom? You can't be SIRIUS! With decisions like these, it's not a wonder this industry is struggling.


----------



## dhhaines

Lincoln6Echo said:


> I noticed that if your XM or Sirius radio is in your vehicle, any presets you have, that still remain, will automatically change to the new channel number. Like for example, Channel 78 "Escape" is my parent favorite soothing driving channel, it is now Channel 28. We hit the 78 preset and it automatically changed to 28.


 Has anyone noticed that it takes longer for the receiver to lock into the signals now, especially for the "new" channels.


----------



## terron

Hereby complaining at losing Boombox 

I'm also less than amused that we now get to listen to 4 decades of music on "The Message" whereas "Spirit" was limited to about one and a half.

And while I'm shaking my fist like an old man with a cane, I want Revolution back


----------



## MikeW

"Classic Rewind" has played 2 Journey songs and 2 ZZ Top songs in the last two hours. Is their list so small that they can't mix it up better than that?


----------



## ThomasM

scott72 said:


> 26 was my favorite as well. Definitely not happy about this at all. I called a couple weeks ago to cancel, but they offered me 3 months for the price of one month so I'm still aboard for now. This may have sealed the deal whether I continue after the 3 months or not.


The Pulse was the Sirius channel name (and Flight 26 was the XM name). The new channel is really Flight 26 with just a shuffling of the DJ's (and adding the Sirius DJ's). The music is EXACTLY the same. I know because I listen for hours while working on the computer. While I miss Ron Hendricks who used to be on late afternoon/evening when I normally listen (he's on later now), the guy from Sirius is pretty good (and funny).

You have to analyze these new channels. Some are the ACTUAL Sirius channels now on both services. Some are the ACTUAL XM channels now on both services. And some are weird "combined" channels with something from each service. The channel NAME isn't always the clue. Just because a channel has the name of the OTHER service, it doesn't mean it is the exact version aired on the opposite service. YOU HAVE TO LISTEN!!


----------



## DodgerKing

I got XM three years ago for one reason only, MLB. I mostly use it to listen to the Dodgers on my MyFi (XM walkman) when I am doing spring skiing in CO or UT. As long as MLB does not go away, I will not complain.

Over time I slowly started listening to some of the music stations and really started to like Boneyard, Top Tracks, and Big Tracks. These are the only music stations I listened to on XM and they are now gone (have been replaced with classic vinyl, hair nation, ex). I will have to listen to them a while to see if they are better, worse, or the same.


----------



## DodgerKing

mopzo said:


> Disagree. Sirus needs to expand it's playlist. I don't care about news and info on songs. I want music, nothing but music. *If I want talk I'll listen to FM.*


Don't you mean AM?


----------



## DodgerKing

One thing I have learned from participating on this forum is that most people don't like change. For those of you complaining, most of the stations are the same; they either simply changed the name or replaced it with a similar station. Give it some time to see if you really like it. I miss Top Tracks, but I am currently listening to Classic Vinyl on XM Online and so far I am not disappointed. It is pretty much the same exact station. Patience peoples, patience. :feelbette


----------



## tonyd79

DodgerKing said:


> Don't you mean AM?


I don't think he meant talk as in talk radio (AM). I think he meant talk as in chatter (FM).


----------



## DodgerKing

tonyd79 said:


> I don't think he meant talk as in talk radio (AM). I think he meant talk as in chatter (FM).


Ahhh....


----------



## Steve Mehs

I'm listening to Classic Rewind, which replaced by #1 channel Big Tracks. Nice to hear Kayla yammer on about Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, after all that is sooooo relevant to '80s rock.  They can cut a bunch of people on the XM side, but babbling idiots like Madison and Kayla still have jobs. Bravo Melvin! I've always supported having DJs on satellite radio, XMs on air talent was at least tolerable and for the most part only came in to give info on the music, not like Sirius.


----------



## DodgerKing

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm listening to Classic Rewind, which replaced by #1 channel Big Tracks. Nice to hear Kayla yammer on about Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, after all that is sooooo relevant to '80s rock.  They can cut a bunch of people on the XM side, but babbling idiots like Madison and Kayla still have jobs. Bravo Melvin! I've always supported having DJs on satellite radio, XMs on air talent was at least tolerable and for the most part only came in to give info on the music, not like Sirius.


That is annoying. I don't mind the DJ's mentioning the songs or groups every now and then, but I do not want to listen to gossip.


----------



## muledoggie

Steve Mehs said:


> I have both as well, and I could not disagreee more. Sirius has little to no depth. It's basically FM with no commercials. And Srius repeats more.


XM 46 Top Tracks is gone and now we have talking/DJ action on "Classic Vinyl". This is going to take some gettin used to. :eek2:

Mule


----------



## Steve Mehs

So is Classic Vinyl making references to Top Tracks in the station bumbers like Classic Rewind has? 'Playing all the Big Tracks from the 70s and 80s on Classic Rewind' is the one I heard earlier. So far I don't mind the music on Classic Rewind, better then I remember, I just can't stand Kayla.


----------



## djlong

What I don't like about the 'replacements' on XM is that the one thing most of the XM or Sirius partisans could agree on was that Sirius had shallower laylists. now, some people prefer hearing their favorites more often as opposed to going for what might be called more "obscure" stuff. I'll have to wait and see if the shallow playlist theme holds true. If so, for me, it'll be a sad development.

I still wonder if Cinemagic really will come back - and why wait until 1/1/09?

And I have no idea if my daughter's favorite (Flight 26) compare to it's replacement (The Pulse).

I just keep telling myself - it's better than terrestrial, it's better than terrestrial.

Though what I would have liked to have seen is a no-or-limited commercial new station. If it HAS to have commercial breaks, then something like the 3 2-minute-or-so break per hour on XM 175 (Home Plate). Audio feeds of Fox, CNN and CNBC are NOT cutting it.


----------



## Lee L

Well, they put a few channels on hiatus every year for Christmas stuff because XM is maxed out on bandwidth, so while it sucks that it happened to Cinemagic, it is pretty much business as usual for XM.


I will have to say that this has been a mixed bag so far. I do appreciate a few of the channels they added, like Radio Margaritaville and my wife is a huge Bruce Springsteen fan (even though I think single artist channels are not the best use of bandwidth). Personally, I have enjoyed the music on Area a littel more than The System, but that also means that some other people are upset at that change because BPM and The System were very different before while they are more similar now, IMO. Also, with Worldspace on the ropes it seemed likely that UPOP and The System were going sooner rather than later anyway. IF the DJ's on BBC One would cut back on teh chatting, it seems like it could be a decent channel.

As far as Fred, and the decades channels, I have not noticed a huge, end of the world change right off the bat in their replacements, but I need to listen for a while to see if they are cutting the bottom out fo the playlists. Same on the comedy channels. Sonny FOx is still there so hopefully, Rawdog will be OK and the additional channels are not bad so far.

I am still POed about the changes on XM SPorts Nation and I can feel it coming that next year CLair B Lang will be on NASCAR so it will be a true takeaway. ALso, I used to listen to The Ryhme quite a bit and there is no replacement.

So, all in all, it could have been much worse I suppose, but I still wish the merger never happened.


Something else I thought of, is the combination of most of the channels and having them being played on both services pretty much cuts the legs out from under the reasoning behind having a dual band radio, except fo some of the sports. Suddenly, more than half the reason to by a dual radio is gone.


----------



## archer75

I don't get the shallower playlists thing, I researched both, listened to both before I settled on sirius and found XM to have the worst playlists. Now that they changed my sirius country station to the highway, DJ's and format have also changed and I assume it's now like the XM country station. They are playing slightly older music, not as much new stuff. Pretty much what your standard FM stations would play. 
I also listen to Sirius Hits One and The Pulse and those haven't changed thankfully. And I still have my playboy radio!

It also looks like Maxim still exists but is now called Sirius 108.


----------



## kfcrosby

I thought it was just me, but after talking to a couple of my co-workers, seems XM has cranked up the compression this week. Just doesn't sound the same either via DTV or off the bird.

Any one else noticing this?

IMHO -- Louder is definitely NOT better.....

Kevin


----------



## dhhaines

kfcrosby said:


> I thought it was just me, but after talking to a couple of my co-workers, seems XM has cranked up the compression this week. Just doesn't sound the same either via DTV or off the bird.
> 
> Any one else noticing this?
> 
> IMHO -- Louder is definitely NOT better.....
> 
> Kevin


 Yes I've been noticing this the last couple of nights. I listen at home with headphones and you can really tell the difference in quality. Or should I say lack of quaility.:nono2:


----------



## TerpEE93

BlueMonk said:


> Longtime dual subscriber to both Sat radio services here (4XM & 1 Sirius)....
> 
> The key is what they do with programming. There are indications that some of XM's variety is showing up in the merged channels. And I am sure that some of the deeper cuts that scared people away from XM will disappear. But if the stations have the Sirius mentality of playing a few songs over and over, I predict that a chunk of XM subscribers will cancel. Clearly there are people who either don't mind or don't notice they are hearing the same songs over and over again. But many music lovers will object if Mel turns the merged Sirius/XM into Sirius. I know I won't keep 4 subs of XM.


The deeper cuts that scared people away from XM? I think those disappeared shortly after XM was Clear Channel-ized. I was a big fan of Ethel, Squizz, and Lucy when I signed on in 2004. For the last year or so, they've become more and more mainstream (Motley Crue on Squizz? :eek2: )...and the lines between the channels blurred significantly.

So far, the variety seems to be better than it was for the past six months. We'll see if that keeps up, or if things regress towards FM again.


----------



## Dolly

djlong said:


> What I don't like about the 'replacements' on XM is that the one thing most of the XM or Sirius partisans could agree on was that Sirius had shallower laylists. now, some people prefer hearing their favorites more often as opposed to going for what might be called more "obscure" stuff. I'll have to wait and see if the shallow playlist theme holds true. If so, for me, it'll be a sad development.
> 
> I still wonder if Cinemagic really will come back - and why wait until 1/1/09?
> 
> And I have no idea if my daughter's favorite (Flight 26) compare to it's replacement (The Pulse).
> 
> I just keep telling myself - it's better than terrestrial, it's better than terrestrial.
> 
> Though what I would have liked to have seen is a no-or-limited commercial new station. If it HAS to have commercial breaks, then something like the 3 2-minute-or-so break per hour on XM 175 (Home Plate). Audio feeds of Fox, CNN and CNBC are NOT cutting it.


Well I've broken all my own rules. I wasn't going to post here any more and I'm back. I have been listening to XM on D* when I never used to listen to music on TV. And after wanting Mel to.....well you fill in the blank with anything bad and I mean really awful bad things that you can possible think of. I'm back as an XM Sub :eek2: Well the old saying is rules are meant to be broken so I did--Big Time :blush: I'm like your daughter my favorite station was Flight 26. Now renamed The Pulse. However, they did keep the DJ from XM. I don't know how your daughter feels and what I really need is to hear from someone that is a Sirius Sub whose favorite station was The Pulse so we could compare our feelings. But so far it sounds to me like Flight 26/The Pulse is holding up pretty well. How long this will last I don't know. May be they at least got the right mix on ONE station  (I was listening to The Pulse on D* to see what it sounded like and as of right now it is holding up well enough for me to go back to XM). And you are definitely right keep thinking it is better than terrestrail


----------



## Dolly

archer75 said:


> I don't get the shallower playlists thing, I researched both, listened to both before I settled on sirius and found XM to have the worst playlists. Now that they changed my sirius country station to the highway, DJ's and format have also changed and I assume it's now like the XM country station. They are playing slightly older music, not as much new stuff. Pretty much what your standard FM stations would play.
> I also listen to Sirius Hits One and The Pulse and those haven't changed thankfully. And I still have my playboy radio!
> 
> It also looks like Maxim still exists but is now called Sirius 108.


Thank you about the word on The Pulse from a Sirius Sub. I think they got Flight 26/The Pulse right since I'm an XM Sub  As usual before I can even get something asked on this Forum I have an answer :lol: :sunsmile:


----------



## Christopher Gould

Dolly said:


> Well I've broken all my own rules. I wasn't going to post here any more and I'm back. I have been listening to XM on D* when I never used to listen to music on TV. And after wanting Mel to.....well you fill in the blank with anything bad and I mean really awful bad things that you can possible think of. I'm back as an XM Sub :eek2: Well the old saying is rules are meant to be broken so I did--Big Time :blush: I'm like your daughter my favorite station was Flight 26. Now renamed The Pulse. However, they did keep the DJ from XM. I don't know how your daughter feels and what I really need is to hear from someone that is a Sirius Sub whose favorite station was The Pulse so we could compare our feelings. But so far it sounds to me like Flight 26/The Pulse is holding up pretty well. How long this will last I don't know. May be they at least got the right mix on ONE station  (I was listening to The Pulse on D* to see what it sounded like and as of right now it is holding up well enough for me to go back to XM). And you are definitely right keep thinking it is better than terrestrail


may i be the first to say i told u so


----------



## Dolly

Christopher Gould said:


> may i be the first to say i told u so


Thanks I needed that  Actually I was waiting on Steve to absolutely fry me and he probably still will  Hi Steve I'm baaaaaaaaaaaccccccccckkkkkkk :wave:


----------



## Steve Mehs

Why would I care? You're free to subscribe to whatever you want. I just find it hypocritical that a week ago you wished the company out of business and now your ecstatic about a station who's format can be found in any FM market in the country. The AC/Modern Pop Hits/Work Day format can be heard anywhere, we have four of them on FM in Buffalo. Alternative Country and Nu Jazz can't.


----------



## neuronbob

bsmith_tsu said:


> No more channel 65 on XM. :down:


I noticed that in my car on the 12th. BOOOOOOOOO! I can't stand modern rap and loved the old, pre-gangsta stuff. 

This XM sub (one of the 1st 100k) doesn't appreciate the lack of notice prior to the channel changes. All I knew was that 1/2 my presets in my cars stopped working. I guess now that there's only one satellite company they don't have to care about customer service.

If this keeps up, I won't be renewing....I've always got my iPod!

Very unhappy...


----------



## love that tv

neuronbob said:


> I noticed that in my car on the 12th. BOOOOOOOOO! I can't stand modern rap and loved the old, pre-gangsta stuff.
> 
> This XM sub (one of the 1st 100k) doesn't appreciate the lack of notice prior to the channel changes. All I knew was that 1/2 my presets in my cars stopped working. I guess now that there's only one satellite company they don't have to care about customer service.
> 
> If this keeps up, I won't be renewing....I've always got my iPod!
> 
> Very unhappy...


i agree 100%, already sent out an email complaining. For those who enjoy rock, and its 21 stations, you shouldn't have noticed any difference. backspin was my favorite channel, and one of kind. now if i want ol school hip-hop, i have to tune into shade45 at 3am. that sucks!

E-Mail:

CEO Mel Karmazin - [email protected]
James E. Meyes President, Operations and Sales - [email protected]
Scott Greenstein President, Entertainment and Sports - [email protected]
And Address and Phone Numbers

1221 Avenue of the Americas, 36th Floor
New York, NY 10020
Phone: (212) 584-5100
Fax: (212) 584-5200


----------



## Dolly

Steve Mehs said:


> Why would I care? You're free to subscribe to whatever you want. I just find it hypocritical that a week ago you wished the company out of business and now your ecstatic about a station who's format can be found in any FM market in the country. The AC/Modern Pop Hits/Work Day format can be heard anywhere, we have four of them on FM in Buffalo. Alternative Country and Nu Jazz can't.


Thanks Steve glad to hear from you  I wished them out of business because I thought they had ruined my favorite station, but somehow they have managed not to--so far at least. And may be in New York you can get an FM station that is like The Pulse (Flight 26), but where I live I can't! If I could have, why would I have gone back to paying Sirius XM?
Especially when I hate Mel and what he did to XM, but I found I didn't have a choice. The stations where I live are awful when it comes to the music I like. Country music is King where I live so may be the Country stations are good, but I don't listen to them because I don't like enough Country music myself. And I got tired of playing CD's in my car so back I went to Sirius XM with my tail tucked firmly between my legs. Believe me I didn't want to go back and give Mel any money, but I realized that I had to  But I still think Sirius XM will go under because they have too much going against them and then they didn't help themselves any by the surprise station changes. Subs should have been told BEFORE the changes happened.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

It's not as bad as I thought it'd be, although the audio quality needs some work.

And, I've heard from an insider that "IT" will be back. My favorite thing about XM, IT plays every song that charted from 1940 thru today. It's a fantastic radio event.


----------



## cweave02

Listened to the SEC today on my way back to Ga from Va:

Channel: 199-SEC
Category: Religion

Before the merger, category was Sports. Frankly, for those who follow the SEC, "Religion" really is a correct category!


----------



## Dolly

cweave02 said:


> Listened to the SEC today on my way back to Ga from Va:
> 
> Channel: 199-SEC
> Category: Religion
> 
> Before the merger, category was Sports. Frankly, for those who follow the SEC, "Religion" really is a correct category!


Believe me IMHO I think fans that follow ANY Conference would agree with that :lol:


----------



## djlong

Well, according to my daughter, "The Pulse" has gotten a rating of 'good' from her - we were driving around and I told her about the channels changes and then asked her to critique Ex-Flight-26. At least for the while we were driving around, she liked it..


----------



## Dolly

djlong said:


> Well, according to my daughter, "The Pulse" has gotten a rating of 'good' from her - we were driving around and I told her about the channels changes and then asked her to critique Ex-Flight-26. At least for the while we were driving around, she liked it..


Gee I wish all the stations that were joined could have gone as well as Flight26/The Pulse. It has really held up well. But I guess when you think about it the station does have probably the easiest format from the 90's up to the present to work with.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Boy - the AM drive jock on '70s is horrible. Is he a SIRI guy?


----------



## Scott in FL

djlong said:


> Well, according to my daughter, "The Pulse" has gotten a rating of 'good' from her - we were driving around and I told her about the channels changes and then asked her to critique Ex-Flight-26. At least for the while we were driving around, she liked it..


I hope she still feels that way in another month. We switched from XM to Sirius back in March and one of the channels I missed the most was Flight 26. Everyone seemed to like Flight 26: my wife, my son in law, my daughter, me... So with Sirius I tried to find a similar station. We gave the Pulse a try but after a week it was gone from our presets. Just didn't like it at all.

So along comes the merger and I'm hoping Flight 26 remains. Needless to say I'm sorry it's gone. I guess I should give the Pulse another try. Maybe it's better now, but back in March I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Dolly

Scott in FL said:


> I hope she still feels that way in another month. We switched from XM to Sirius back in March and one of the channels I missed the most was Flight 26. Everyone seemed to like Flight 26: my wife, my son in law, my daughter, me... So with Sirius I tried to find a similar station. We gave the Pulse a try but after a week it was gone from our presets. Just didn't like it at all.
> 
> So along comes the merger and I'm hoping Flight 26 remains. Needless to say I'm sorry it's gone. I guess I should give the Pulse another try. Maybe it's better now, but back in March I didn't like it at all.


Well back in March The Pulse was just Sirius only. Now it is joined with XM Flight 26. And IMHO I think they joined together very well. I have XM on DirecTV so I listened to it after the two stations were merged to see what it sounded like. I had cancelled my XM Sub. I dropped them because of the lost of Flight 26, but The Pulse sounded fine to me so I'm an XM sub again.


----------

